# Question for the ladies...Beards?



## Acctguy

Hi all,

I was just reading one of the earlier threads (What makes a 40+ man "physically" attractive?), and some of the comments there made me wonder how women generally feel about beards. I'm a lifelong Alaskan, so the mountain man look is fairly normal to see up here, but I was curious about how the rest of you see them. 

I'm just asking about beards in general...everything from the Amish chinstrap to the Van ****, goatees through the full-on Jerry Garcia beard. I've noticed quite a few guys are into braiding their beards now...

Additionally, what hairstyles do you think works best (or looks the worst!) with a beard? 

And finally, in the interest of full disclosure, I wear a full beard and shave my head...


----------



## greenpearl

My husband has a goatee, I love it! He looks very sexy and manly with his goatee!


----------



## Chelhxi

My husband has a beard. He keeps it trimmed fairly short. He just buzzes his hair and beard the same length every 6 weeks or so. I love the beard. I've only seem him clean shaven a couple times and I dislike it. Makes him look younger and like any guy on the street.


----------



## Trenton

Mmmmm facial hair like the below is *SWOON*


----------



## WhereAmI

My H has a beard. When he lays on my lap I'm always playing with it. I like!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 827Aug

I go for the clean cut look. Bald heads or short hairs cut are great. I never have gotten into the scruffy look. And definitely NO tattoos!


----------



## Enchantment

Trenton said:


> Mmmmm facial hair like the below is *SWOON*


I love Johnny Depp - I would even take him with the braided beard thing as Captain Jack. But that's my little fantasy (I always wonder why men mention Brad Pitt so much and skip over Johnny.)

But to the OP, it's just a matter of personal preference. I see some men that look great in beards - the more well-kept it is the better, in my opinion. I find close-cut beards or goatees to be sexy on certain kinds of men. I tend not to like the messy, scruffy, long, I just don't give a sh** about myself or you kind of look, though. (Johnny here being the exception.)


----------



## Trenton

I agree on the Brad Pitt thing, he doesn't do it for me in any way. Now Johnny Depp....uh...yeah...he's the ideal basically and let's face it beard, no beard, etc...uh...yeah


----------



## Runs like Dog

Katie Holmes is the cutest beard in the world. She's adorable.


----------



## MGirl

Trenton said:


> I agree on the Brad Pitt thing, he doesn't do it for me in any way. Now Johnny Depp....uh...yeah...he's the ideal basically and let's face it beard, no beard, etc...uh...yeah


AGREE!! 

Brad Pitt? Pfffft. Nothing. Nada. 

Give me Johnny Depp or Hugh Jackman please.


----------



## MGirl

WhiteRabbit said:


> *drool* love me some Mr.Jackman...
> 
> is it hot in here?!


I think I need a cold shower now


----------



## Enchantment

So, acctguy, I mentioned above that I like well-kempt beards. Here are examples of GOOD beards:


----------



## Enchantment

Here are examples of BAD ones (sorry BRAD):


----------



## Enchantment

And for those that need a Jackman fix today, here you go. I'm going to have to go watch X-Men now.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

I like stubble with hair on the head personally. Never cared for beards.


----------



## Enchantment

Runs like Dog said:


> Katie Holmes is the cutest beard in the world. She's adorable.


And Runs, not to forget you, I couldn't find a picture of Katie with a beard, but I did find Salma so here ya go:


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Trenton said:


> Mmmmm facial hair like the below is *SWOON*


Uh honey, it ain't the facial hair. Take that exact same style and put it on say Harrison Ford and we wouldn't all be going nuts now would we? Let's not trivialize and reduce him down to hotness based on facial hair. Johnny's hot because he's well Johnny. 

As for facial hair, a big fat negative from me unless you look like ^^^^^^^^ (that guy).


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

WhiteRabbit said:


> mmmm Harrison Ford...i love him for a whole different set of features n reasons
> 
> 
> ummm ladies, I'm starting to worry I don't have a "type" lol


Okay, so Harrison was a bad example. Take David Spade. Almost the identical facial hair as Lord Johnny and yet we wouldn't get all wet for Spade now would we. Point being it's the dude wearing the hair, not the hair itself. 

Jesus, now I am thinking about Johnny and Alexander Skarsgard......with me, not each other. :rofl:


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

WhiteRabbit said:


> oh you are soooo speaking my language can I have Alex and Johnny when you're through? I truly wouldn't mind taking seconds when it comes to those two. I don't buy into the whole vampire thing but damn if I'd love it if Alexander could bite me when he's finished on the trueblood set
> 
> david spade?!


Yup, Spade has nearly identical facial hair as Johnny and yet we aren't all hot and bothered over him now are we. That was my point. The dude makes the facial hair, not the other way around. :smthumbup:


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

WhiteRabbit said:


> i agree
> 
> So we can safely say personality and charisma trump style of facial hair...but the facial hair has to be pleasing enough to entice us to get to know the person first.


Exactly. For me, I'm not a facial hair kind o' chick so everything else would have to be spot on for my interest to peak.


----------



## Trenton

I dislike blondes so Spade wouldn't be on my radar. Give me a man with dark hair, dark eyes and that hair and let me see if he's ugly. Don't know...I dig it.


----------



## bunnybear

I don't like beards or goatees. I find the look scruffy, stinky and old looking. Talking about my type-wise.


----------



## michzz

So a brilliant but clean-shaven man such as Steven Hawkin is pretty much hosed, eh? 

http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQ3cihEmPPidWkqZFGycq76iPa39hEOOML_tcI0UCfMuon0sPV-vw


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

michzz said:


> So a brilliant but clean-shaven man such as Steven Hawkin is pretty much hosed, eh?
> 
> http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQ3cihEmPPidWkqZFGycq76iPa39hEOOML_tcI0UCfMuon0sPV-vw


Is he 6, 6, 6?


----------



## michzz

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Is he 6, 6, 6?


I'm afraid to ask, what do you mean!?


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

michzz said:


> I'm afraid to ask, what do you mean!?


Over 6 feet tall, makes over 6 figs, ahem.


----------



## michzz

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Over 6 feet tall, makes over 6 figs, ahem.


And here I was thinking Richter Scale....


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

michzz said:


> And here I was thinking Richter Scale....


Of sorts it is. :rofl:


----------



## michzz

I'm thinking, after reading around here that 6.6.8 is more like it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog

He's twice divorced for cheating by the way.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

michzz said:


> I'm thinking, after reading around here that 6.6.8 is more like it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah, because men don't lie about that last part. 
If you judge all guys based on what they post here, well then they are all gym nuts with Jesus' abs, great head of hair, fabulous job. 
Given this great nation has 50% obesity, the odds are pretty good somebody is fibbing.


----------



## michzz

Technically, six-pack abs can be beer ducttaped to the belly.


----------



## Trenton

Wow...I'm into 5, 5, 6



As long as he has dark hair and dark eyes and makes me swoon of course.

Michzz...you're too funny!


----------



## Runs like Dog

The Number of the Beast? Anyway, 99.5 is management's 15% cut of that.


----------



## Mrs.G

greenpearl said:


> My husband has a goatee, I love it! He looks very sexy and manly with his goatee!


:lol::lol: Our husbands are so similar! Mr.G is wearing a goatee right now...he usually alternates between a full beard and being clean shaven.

I prefer facial hair, as long as it is well groomed. No moustaches though; don't like the porn star look. :rofl:


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Mrs.G said:


> No moustaches though; don't like the porn star look. :rofl:



You wanna be the one to tell our sage Moderator Deejo that?


----------



## Trenton

Therealbrighteyes said:


> You wanna be the one to tell our sage Moderator Deejo that?


He wants a mustache? No, no, noooo! He'd look good with a goatee though!


----------



## 827Aug

Acctguy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was just reading one of the earlier threads (What makes a 40+ man "physically" attractive?), and some of the comments there made me wonder how women generally feel about beards. I'm a lifelong Alaskan, so the mountain man look is fairly normal to see up here, but I was curious about how the rest of you see them.
> 
> I'm just asking about beards in general...everything from the Amish chinstrap to the Van ****, goatees through the full-on Jerry Garcia beard. I've noticed quite a few guys are into braiding their beards now...
> 
> Additionally, what hairstyles do you think works best (or looks the worst!) with a beard?
> 
> And finally, in the interest of full disclosure, I wear a full beard and shave my head...



Careful what you ask for on this forum!


----------



## Joanie

Runs like Dog said:


> Katie Holmes is the cutest beard in the world. She's adorable.


Hahahaha, Dog! That was a true "LOL" reply! 
Do you really think he's gay? I actually just watched the movie Knight and Day and liked it more than I thought I would since I don't really care for Tom.


----------



## Acctguy

I'm seeing that there's a lot of love for Johnny Depp & Hugh Jackman around here...now I admit, I'd swap bodies with Hugh any day, but Depp? Really? I'm just not seeing it...must be the "bad boy" thing...


----------



## Acctguy

Oh, and thanks for the replies! So it seems that the women tend towards shorter beards, regardless of style...hmm...


----------



## Syrum

I love facial hair on men, the harrier and scruffier the better. I love manly looking men.

I love that my fiance has facial hair, and I really liked it when he had a beard, but at work they don't like the full beard. 

It can't be really long though, has to be a shorter beard. I don't want him to look like Santa clause.


----------



## Runs like Dog

Joanie - I don't know or care. It's just one of those things that never goes away. She's just a love bug!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 4sure

I like clean shaven. Hairless face.


----------



## Trenton

I like big butts and I don't know why. Those other brothers...ah me.


----------



## Jellybeans

It's a personal preference, really.

I usually prefer a hairless face but sometimes a beard can be hot.


----------



## Runs like Dog

So to sum up. Women, shave that thang bare and your man has a hairy face. Gotchya


----------



## Trenton

Runs like Dog said:


> So to sum up. Women, shave that thang bare and your man has a hairy face. Gotchya


Almost like a scary puzzle when you put the pieces together.


----------



## Acctguy

You like the magic carpet rides, eh?


----------



## annagarret

I loooove the shaved head, mustache-beard look. Facial hair is soooo sexy and masculine!!


----------



## Mrs Chai

Runs like Dog said:


> Katie Holmes is the cutest beard in the world. She's adorable.













as for facial hair, it depends on the individual personally.


----------



## mayatatia

I love the way some beards look on men... such as johnny D.. but that's only in pictures. I don't like it "live". It bothers my sensitive skin...lol


----------



## dojo

I personally don't like beards or any sort of a facial hair. I don't expect my man to shave more than 1 time/week, but I don't like him to leave a beard on.


----------



## heartsbeating

I'm a sucker for the 'just rolled out of bed and didn't have time to shave' look. An actual beard depends on the person, not opposed to it though. In general I find a few days growth sexy.


----------



## AppleDucklings

I am not a fan of those mountain man full scruffy beards. A little facial hair like a goatee is fine. I also find bald men to be very sexy. If they have the right head shape for baldness that is. Sometimes a guy may have a funny shaped head and then the bald thing does not work well for them.
I love Jason Statham. I find him to be soooooo sexy. Just watching his movies makes me melt. I still hold out hope that someday he notices me and we will be married and live happily ever after, LOL!


----------



## sugabelle

No braiding please! Like the tickle of a nice med length tidy beard!!


----------



## heartsbeating

He is gorgeous!

Conchita Wurst - Rise Like A Phoenix - YouTube


----------



## memyselfandi

Give me a five o clock shadow, a pair of scruffy jeans and a worn out t-shirt. 

Now THAT'S yummy!!


----------

